# Tree Nut Allergy Question



## Thoax (Jun 7, 2019)

Hey everyone i am new around here, My daughter tested positive to tree nuts a few months ago and we have been dealing very well with it.

This was in the winter, Now as summer has come i do a lot of BBQing and was wondering if anyone uses charcoal. I have read mixed things about charcoal and the smoke from wood chips dose anyone have any more information about this or in a similar situation? The charcoal i had was 100% oak and hickey and i have not gotten ride of that has it has hickey wood, Dose anyone have a good recommendation on another charcoal brand?



If anyone could let me know or have more information on this or a similar situation please share as i would like to know what you do.



Thanks and sorry if this has been asked many times before.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 7, 2019)

Use coconut based charcoal and you won't have any allergen issues. 

You can get it at Home Depot.


----------

